# Better when attached to the shopVac then a 5 gallon bucket



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Interesting setup with the old shopvac. I have the older style clearview mini that i purchased about 8 years ago. I've never hooked it up bu I plan to in the next week or so.

A fellow LJ, Todd Clipinger, uses two 5 gal buckets for his dust deputy. He puts an inch or two of nails or sand in the bottom of one bucket and sets the other bucket in it to keep it from tipping.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I think they give you two buckets because if only one is used there is a good chance of collapsing if the inlet gets blocked. Especially if you have a more powerful shop vac. Weight in the lower bucket is a good idea. Being able to drag it around now, priceless.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Another choice to keep in mind thank you


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw that ClearVue has updated their Mini CV06 shop vacuum separator. I called them up and asked if it would be possible to update my previous generation CV06 and they said it was possible. They sent me the parts (lower cone, a couple of gaskets and hardware) for $40 + $10 for shipping. Money well spent in the long run. The update really improves the separation to the point with almost nothing gets into the shop vac.


I took apart the CV06 off the old shop vac housing that I had attached it too (see review above). Take the inner plate off, it's no longer used and the neither are the nylon bolts and standoffs.



Next you have to modify the upper separator and remove all the material below the flange.



Then it's just use the supplied hardware and assemble. I used the supplied gasket for between the upper separator and cone, but did not used the supplied gasket for between the cone and old shop vac. I used silicone to seal it up.







I dumped out all the dust and dirt that was in the separator then removed the bag from the shop vac and vacuumed it all back up and check to see how much got into the shop vac. Almost nothing, some fine dust but much less than before. I didn't clean out the shop vac, so it wasn't perfectly clean.









Lastly, a video of it working, sorry about the bad video. To lazy to reshoot it or edit it.


----------

